# [kernel] ath9k n'est plus géré par le noyau ?

## Max la menace

Bonsoir à tous,

Mon problème est un peu ennuyant. j'ai une carte wifi qui utilise le module ath9k du noyau (du moins jusqu'à aujourd'hui). En téléchargeant les version 3.4.3 de gentoo-sources, je me suis aperçu que dans le menuconfig, j'ai n'ai plus l'ombre d'une seule Atheros dans les drivers des cartes wifi. Alors que dans l'aide, j'ai bel est bien le "chemin" pour activer le module d'afficher.

Alors aurais-je sauter un épisode ? Parce que bon, moi il me faut une carte wifi fonctionnelle.

D'avance merci !

Max

----------

## Poussin

J'ai le 3.4.4 devant moi et je vois bien ath9k. N'hésite pas à utiliser la fonction de recherche du menuconfig ( / )

----------

## Max la menace

Salut,

Merci pour ta réponse... en fouillant un peu (et en bidouillant à mort les options dans menuconfig, j'espère n'avoir rien cassé :q) je me suis aperçu que le wifi n'était pas activé dans Network Support !

Désolé pour le dérangement ! J'aurais du regarder ça les idée plus aux claires !

Merci encore !

----------

